# Should I get this hairstyle?



## Ithica (Apr 16, 2008)

Hai girls!
I'm really in desperate need of getting my hair cut, Atm its long, down to my lower back however, the front is sort of like bangs - it hangs aroun d the chin area and just looks... blah. It sort of hangs and does nothing!

I'm looking to get either one of these three looks maybe.(I prefer 3 hehe but i wont go blond)

1






2





3





On me (hair up):






And hair down,you cant see too well how long it is.its about mid/lower back.Front parts are about chin length.excusiemoi for the brows!


----------



## user79 (Apr 16, 2008)

I really like Nr. 1. I love that! You should def go for it. If you just let your hair get super long for the sake of it being long, it ends up looking like curtains. The 1st cut is more textured and will be really fun to play with. Make sure to get some layers in the back as well.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 16, 2008)

i love the second one! I think it would look really cute.
The 3rd looks like the other two except styled difefrently.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 16, 2008)

Ohh they all look good! I would go with #1


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 16, 2008)

Awesome, awesome haircuts! I would go for #1. and then you can curl it and what not and make it look like #3 whenever you wish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



#2 looks like it's not doing much more than "just hanging there"


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 19, 2008)

If I were you I'd go with the cut of 3 but the colour of 1, but I reckon you'd look good with numero 2 too!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I really like Nr. 1. I love that! You should def go for it. If you just let your hair get super long for the sake of it being long, it ends up looking like curtains. The 1st cut is more textured and will be really fun to play with. Make sure to get some layers in the back as well._

 
I agree 100% & stay brunette
I love the #1


----------



## kaexbabey (Apr 19, 2008)

they all look the same to me except with different lengths of the layers and bangs and differences in the slight wave of the hair. i like the color, length of layers, and bangs of number 1


----------



## Pink_minx (Apr 20, 2008)

Omg they are all pretty.  im gonna save these pics onto my computer lol.  but my most favorite one is the first one.  I love the wispy look to it, its very pretty especially if you get highlights that would look so nice.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 20, 2008)

I really like the first one.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 20, 2008)

#1 and curl the ends for the #3 kind of look if you wish. k


----------

